# HearthStone Sterling 8521 B-Vent (Direct Vent) Blower Add-On



## whereditgo (Oct 25, 2010)

Just picked up a used HearthStone Sterling 8521 B-Vent (Direct Vent) and would like to add a Blower.  

The manual (page 16) shows part number 95-57010 which is a 170 CFM blower priced around $300, approx 20" long  (there are two slots on ether side of the bottom of the stove about 6-7" long with a blower on each): 

http://www.transoceanltd.com/HearthStone/Sterling_BV_manual.pdf?File=Sterling_BV_manual.pdf 

Saw a similar style blower here, but only 12.8" long:

http://www.northlineexpress.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=5MT-32101

Is there anywhere to get it at a better price, or possible aftermarket that would work? 

Was possibly considering two smaller blowers (one on each side).

Thanks in advance for any help/assistance.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 25, 2010)

First of all, your Sterling is EITHER a B-vent or a Direct Vent, not both.
B-vent units use air from your home for combustion & are natural draft appliances.
DV units take combustion air from outside the building envelope. 
Secondly, the Regency blower is very similar to the Hearthstone unit, 
& Regency sells them for $350+. 
If you can fabricate a bracket to mount it & make it work, give it a shot.


----------



## whereditgo (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry about that, it is a B-vent (natural).


----------



## tamaraba (Dec 10, 2013)

whereditgo said:


> Just picked up a used HearthStone Sterling 8521 B-Vent (Direct Vent) and would like to add a Blower.
> 
> The manual (page 16) shows part number 95-57010 which is a 170 CFM blower priced around $300, approx 20" long  (there are two slots on ether side of the bottom of the stove about 6-7" long with a blower on each):
> 
> ...




I have the same problem. Did you ever find a solution?


----------

